# HEP 2.5 manifold review



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So I finally got my new manifold bolted up yesterday, thanks to Pennsydubin and APtuning. I have to say that the piece itself is made extremely well and is a quality product. It took longer then I figured to install but thats the price you pay for getting a prototype haha. After it was all said and done, Im pretty happy with it. The car has lost some of its low end power a bit but it more then makes up for it in the mid range and top end. It also has a more linear pull of power throughout the entire power band. Theres no more surge of power after 3k rpms, its just a smooth transition and then pulls hard up top. Also, the sound that the engine now makes is unlike any other car I've heard. I thought the engine sounded bada$$ with just my testpipe and intake, but combined with this it had a higher, sportier tone but still has most of the growl from before. It sounds awesome when you really open it up, Im sure Ill be turning heads alot of places. I will have more info on the setup when I get some questions answered, but until then this is all I have to review on at the moment. More info will be coming within the week.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the review.:thumbup:


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

sound clip please


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ill try to get a vid up or something but no promises.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright, got the questions answered I needed so I have some more info to share. The software that goes with the manifold didn't take when I was flashed with it so I cant exactly give a full review of everything yet. This saturday Ill be taking my car back to AP to get it retuned with a revised edition from Jeff so after that Im sure Ill really feel the power out of this thing and have a better review to give on everything. Ill keep everyone posted :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

waiting for dyno charts.:beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> waiting for dyno charts.:beer:


 +1


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> waiting for dyno charts.:beer:


 ^^^


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dyno before and after software PLEASE


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

can't wait to hear how the flash does... i've been tryin to set mine up for weeks!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Without the flash would you just get a lean code like with a cold air intake...or do you need a flash?

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

In for dyno results.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

KulturKampf said:


> Without the flash would you just get a lean code like with a cold air intake...or do you need a flash?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


 no flash required for compatability reasons ... everything after the maf is kosher. 

Only to get max performance from it


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I will post up my dynos before and after so everyone can see the difference in power. Jeff is gonna be at AP this weekend too and will be tweaking his Rabbit, should be a very interesting day. I really can't get over the sound the engine makes now though, I just wanna stomp on it everywhere I go lol. This weekend isnt gonna come soon enough :banghead:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Subscribed :beer:


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm making the drive to APTuning this weekend as well to get flashed by Jeff and possibly get his new intake manifold as well. I feel like a kid at Christmas again. I'm so excited to make some decent N/A power on this engine. 

I'm glad to hear that the power surge is gone from the engine at 3k RPM. This is exactly what I've been waiting for! 

Two huge thumbs up for Jeff and his development on this engine :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ill probably be seeing you there then haha. Trust me, this thing will not disappoint in any way.


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

sounds good. I'm really excited to see the manifold. It sounds like a completely amazing product.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

Tagging thread. Sound clip/vid?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry for a rough picture but it's the end of day and best quality I'm getting right now lol

The wacky looking dyno is manifold with stock software

The better one obviously is manifold with United Motorsport specific software.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Man you guys are quick haha. I am so happy with the software for this manifold, the car is unbelievably more quikcer then it was. Thanks again everyone at AP for setting me up on the dyno and thank you Jeff for flashing my car with this awesome software! I've had a chance to drive my bros 06 Gti and I have to say it feels just as fast as that, but even faster up top. My car pulls like a maniac now. Im very pleased with the end results. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

No problem man I'm glad Your happy 

Get the tire fixed and we mess around on the dyno some more lol


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

holy crap 44hp gain after tune  

This is insane guys I have to get my hands on this setup! Jeff is a god :thumbup: 

EDIT: btw, tay u need to get this thing to the track asap i wanna see that rabbit in the 14's


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

sooo, how much for the manifold and software and how fast can i get it lol oh and do you have pics of this manifold?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

what other mods do you have? 44hp from just an intake manifold seems a bit much honestly. Well at least for an n/a car. Maybe if this was a 2.5T i could see these results no problem. Sorry for the doubt but this just seems too good to be true, but hopefully it is


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

HEP intake manifold + UM software tuning


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

I know that he had software as well. I would expect gains of maybe 25-30hp from this mod. 

But..... if all this is legit, lets see where we can buy this manifold and tune because I want to be in that line :beer:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

markfif said:


> I know that he had software as well. I would expect gains of maybe 25-30hp from this mod.
> 
> But..... if all this is legit, lets see where we can buy this manifold and tune because I want to be in that line :beer:


 Stop doubting and start believing if u read the thread u will see that the first dyne was done with whatever mods he had previously plus the HEP intake mani with no software. The 2nd dyno that showed a gain of 44 hp was done with all previous mods plus HEP intake mani AND united motorsports intake mani software. Car is 100% NA


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

does he have any other type of work done to the car though? maybe some head porting or higher compression pistons? im very excited about these numbers though.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

markfif said:


> does he have any other type of work done to the car though? maybe some head porting or higher compression pistons? im very excited about these numbers though.


 No. Read Tay's signature. Nothing more than exhaust and cold air intake. I don't think ur getting the point the only difference between the first dyno and the second was that second dyno had software on the car for the intake manifold which resulted in a gain of 44 hp. Nothing else contributed to that gain


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yep he said it right. The first run was with only the manifold, my intake, and my test pipe performance wise. 2nd dyno is with the software and trust me the car is much faster, I was racing a civic si on the way home today and he was having trouble keeping up haha. These numbers are legit and so is the manifold, this is top quality stuff guys. Glad to see I peaked more interest in the manifolds tho, anything to help make the 2.5 community alittle better.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

JAK-RBT said:


> No. Read Tay's signature. Nothing more than exhaust and cold air intake. I don't think ur getting the point the only difference between the first dyno and the second was that second dyno had software on the car for the intake manifold which resulted in a gain of 44 hp. Nothing else contributed to that gain


 calm down he was just asking haha. 

how much does the intake manifold and software run? umpkin:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

JAK-RBT said:


> holy crap 44hp gain after tune
> 
> This is insane guys I have to get my hands on this setup! Jeff is a god :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT: btw, tay u need to get this thing to the track asap i wanna see that rabbit in the 14's


 Im gonna try to get it there before the winter but I deffinately need some new tires haha, my fronts are as bald as an old man right now. Most likely tho Ill be waiting till spring time


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good I think I will need to start saving my change and hopefully they will continue to produce these for awhile. :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

oh god.. i need that tune!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats!
it really is impressive

edit:
+40Whp
+20 Wheels torque.

it is amazing!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

exactly what i was expecting. glad everything worked out for you


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, Im just glad I finally got something worthwhile done on my car. Im kinda like a pioneer for the 2.5 now except for the NA crowd haha. Thanks again pennsy for backing out so I could get my hands on this alittle sooner, I appreciate it.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha no problem man i'm just trying to get my turbo build going and finish that up...so the intake mani can wait lol


----------



## killa rabbit (Aug 13, 2010)

*intake mani*

so were can i get one haha :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

killa rabbit said:


> so were can i get one haha :thumbup: opcorn:


Got two left in stock.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

where are they on your site? how much are they?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

markfif said:


> where are they on your site? how much are they?


x2, and how much for Jeff to make adjustments to my turbo tune to make this play well


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

markfif said:


> where are they on your site? how much are they?


No sorry they are not as they are protypes and only really offering to vortex members.

The manifold is $1099 for just maifold and and software.

On Taylor car total was around $1650 installed if I remember correctly. This includes all the random fittings and hoses and labor to install on the car.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

APTuning said:


> No sorry they are not as they are protypes and only really offering to vortex members.
> 
> The manifold is $1099 for just maifold and and software.
> 
> On Taylor car total was around $1650 installed if I remember correctly. This includes all the random fittings and hoses and labor to install on the car.



when will the production version be available? or will this be a limited run thing like so many other 2.5 items lol


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

And are us Canadians allowed to get them?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

turtles said:


> when will the production version be available? or will this be a limited run thing like so many other 2.5 items lol


I friggin hope this isn't a limited run item and is the $1099 include software or not? I don't really understand your post APT.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoping this is available around tax season haha


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

$1099 buys you the manifold with the custom software, its a package deal and a pretty good one at that. If you had to purchase the software on top of this plus labor and everything getting it installed, you'd be looking at close to 2gs for everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Like he said this is currently a package deal for the initial run, $1099 gets you the manifold and software. It's available to anyone on vortex the catch is that you have to get your car to a UM dealer to flash the car(which there are only a couple as of now)

If they go into production depends on how well these sell. There was huge demand and everyone said they want them but so far only 2 ppl have ponied up and purchased.

When/if they go into production retail pricing will probably be around $1295 and not sure if we are going to include software at that price yet


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

APTuning said:


> There was huge demand and everyone said they want them but so far only 2 ppl have ponied up and purchased.


always happens:banghead: want want want want!!! don't have money.:facepalm:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I really hope you guys put this into production if I wasn't trying to pay for my wedding at the end of this month then I would of already snagged one of the ones you got. But I would also like to get one that is more refined and fits well once the bugs are worked out (if they aren't already). But for most people its wait for the product to come out then say ok I will start saving my money then the Manufacture says we aren't going to make them anymore. What are people to do the buyer and seller??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

vwluger22 said:


> Well I really hope you guys put this into production if I wasn't trying to pay for my wedding at the end of this month then I would of already snagged one of the ones you got. But I would also like to get one that is more refined and fits well once the bugs are worked out (if they aren't already). But for most people its wait for the product to come out then say ok I will start saving my money then the Manufacture says we aren't going to make them anymore. What are people to do the buyer and seller??



There wont be much refinement if any as it clearly already works, just some things may be machined differently as some of the holes need slightly modified to fit all cylinder heads after the first batch of flanges were made.

As far as producing more its hard to say. for example everyone was all over the manifold and at first I thought they were gonna sell out the first week after H20, but now we are a month and half later and only 2 ppl have come through and bought them. 

The thing is that there is alot of money put up to get these made and are making almost nothing on them. So if these take months to sell at this low price its hard to justify making more quantity in the future at a normal. So only time will tell. It may turn out to be a huge seller in the long run.

Im positive more will be made but no idea when or what quantity until these are sold.

You could always put it on your wedding registry


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

> You could always put it on your wedding registry


Brilliant!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Funny thing is I didnt even go to H20, I saw this thread the first day it was started and then saw that there was a new manifold coming out. Once I saw the dyno and who was providing the parts and software, I knew this was gonna be a good investment. I know its hard to come up with that kinda money, but if its available I would jump on this.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

so what else is needed to install this properly? does it come with a gasket?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I understand why its hard to justify putting them into production and all. After having a SRI on my old 2.0 aba the day I bought this car I had pretty much wanted one from the get go. But no one has provided any real proof of gains until now and I'm impressed to say the least with what you got. I just hate to seem them disappear as fast as they came to the scene.

I will have to convince the future wifey about the register idea but I like where your heads at. :laugh:


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

message sent to aptuning...trying to pick one of the last two up.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

A couple questions for the tuners out there:

1. Is it safe to rev out to 7000RPM on the stock motor?
2. Will a chip allow those with tiptronic transmissions to rev past redline? 

P.S. Thumbs up on an awesome mod and killer dyno pull! :thumbup:


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

^^^ don't need to be a tuner to answer those q's.

1. yes. 
2. no. only a specific flash for the transmission will affect when/how it shifts. there are none available as far as i know.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

both correct answers as of now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Was talking to Jeff last night and he confirmed there will be more manifolds made, no eta right now.

Price will be $1299 and software will be $399 or a $100 upgrade to customers with UM software already.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*1 Prototype manifold left.*


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Tom got a question for you but maybe Jeff is actually the one who can answer it. Just wondering if he does anymore tweaks to the tune I have, do I get free upgrades to my software since I already have it or would I have to pay alittle?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Hey Tom got a question for you but maybe Jeff is actually the one who can answer it. Just wondering if he does anymore tweaks to the tune I have, do I get free upgrades to my software since I already have it or would I have to pay alittle?


hey tay can we get some pictures of ur engine bay with the new manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tay272 said:


> Hey Tom got a question for you but maybe Jeff is actually the one who can answer it. Just wondering if he does anymore tweaks to the tune I have, do I get free upgrades to my software since I already have it or would I have to pay alittle?



Updates would be free we just charge $26 for time to reflash it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

JAK-RBT said:


> hey tay can we get some pictures of ur engine bay with the new manifold?


Here is one I have, I'm kind of a stickler for making stuff look oem, so everything has a home and place interms of hoses and wires(even though the giant aluminum plenum stands out lol)


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

APTuning said:


> Was talking to Jeff last night and he confirmed there will be more manifolds made, no eta right now.
> 
> Price will be *$1299* and software will be $399 or a $100 upgrade to customers with UM software already.


A little pricey, no? :what:

I was expecting something roughly in between the price of a USRT 2.0L manifold and a C2 VR6 manifold.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

APTuning said:


> Here is one I have, I'm kind of a stickler for making stuff look oem, so everything has a home and place interms of hoses and wires(even though the giant aluminum plenum stands out lol)


Looks great. Just curious how difficult was it to get the abd cai to fit with the new tb location?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Salty VW said:


> A little pricey, no? :what:
> 
> I was expecting something roughly in between the price of a USRT 2.0L manifold and a C2 VR6 manifold.


Apples and oranges

The flanges are most of the cost which the the vr6 uses a stock lower and the 2.0 is no where near as complex

It's very similar to the 24v which is also same cost


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

APTuning said:


> Apples and oranges
> 
> The flanges are most of the cost which the the vr6 uses a stock lower and the 2.0 is no where near as complex
> 
> It's very similar to the 24v which is also same cost



Thats a pretty fair price for a part with limited interest i just hope it will remain available for the people that are interested. 
The 2.0 and VR6 have been around forever so hopfully more and more enthusiasts will be building 2.5s to keep performance parts in the market.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

JAK-RBT said:


> Looks great. Just curious how difficult was it to get the abd cai to fit with the new tb location?


It didnt, it would have needed severly modified. We just reused the piece with the pcv and sai fittings


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

APTuning said:


> It didnt, it would have needed severly modified. We just reused the piece with the pcv and sai fittings


that's what I figured. And just to clarify, will the production model retain the stock TB location or no?


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

4door1.8T said:


> The 2.0 and VR6 have been around forever *so hopfully more and more enthusiasts will be building 2.5s to keep performance parts in the market.*


As long as VW keeps building the 2.5, it only stands to reason that more enthusiasts will adopt it. Especially now that the MK6 Jetta moves the 2.5 off the bottom rung of the engine ladder. In other words, psychologically, enthusiasts will no longer write off the 2.5 as a wimpy base engine but as a cheaper and more reliable all motor alternative to the 2.0T. The VR6 of this generation if you will. It's also reasonable to assume that as these cars become older and cheaper, a new kind of buyer will be interested in modding them.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tom, good to know. Thanks for posting up that pic too haha, I figured someone snapped a few shots of it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Salty VW said:


> enthusiasts will no longer write off the 2.5 as a wimpy base engine but as a cheaper and more reliable all motor alternative to the 2.0T.


It took the VR6 Enthusiasts 10+ years to get that engine to the point it is at right now and that was due to the simple fact that the only other motor available in the MKIII platform was the 2.0 8V. If you wanted a fast volkswagen prior to 1999 , you modified a VR6 or you sold your FWD box and moved onto BMW.
Fast forward a couple of years and the VR6 platform has hardly advanced....especially where the 24V is concerned. Expect the 2.5 motor (no matter how many chassis's it finds itself into) to follow the same route.
With the 2.0 FSI and 1.8T 20V motor still around, it makes more business sense to invest $$ into developing products for those motors rather than the 2.5 motor. There are MORE 2.5 powered vehicles on North American roads than there are 2.0 FSI/TSI motors and yet there are maybe 15-20 of you in here with turbocharger/supercharged/whatever 2.5 motors.

You have to understand guys who browse/post on these forums make up less than 1% of the general VW populous in there respective chassis. Enthusiasts will always right off the 2.5 motor as a wimpy base motor whether we want to accept it or not.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

I get what you're sayin'. The interesting thing though is that if you look back at the MK3 8v (the base engine of that era) it had/has tons of parts available for it even though it makes little economical sense to modify that engine. In this case though, it makes a plenty of sens to modify a 2.5. You can get up to 2.0T stock crank horsepower for a lot less than you can purchase a GTI or GLI for. These engines respond so incredibly well to bolt on modifications for a naturally aspirated engine of their size. 

Another thing I find interesting is how few enthusiasts have adopted the 2.5 in comparison to the old MK3 8v. There used to be a boat load of MK3 8v guys runnin' around, and there's still a decent handful. But if you go to a big show, you can count the 2.5's on one hand. Perhaps this simply reflects a larger change in the enthusiast community as a whole. "Fast" definitely isn't what it used to be when I started playing with VW's 8 years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

There really isnt that much out there for the MK3 if you keep it in comparison to the factory turbo cars. Just appears so as there are so many modified VR's.

There are a couple intakes, couple exhausts, and chips. Cams for 8v really dont count as that carried over from mk2. 

There is really only one readily available turbo "kit" for either engine. Whereas for the 1.8t and 2.0t like INA mentioned, Im gonna guess about a dozen different companies most with multiple types of kits. 

As fun and cost effective as the 2.5 is the market just isnt big enough for the kind of support like you see on the factory turbo cars. Just like when I get customers upset when I tell them there is no software for their 2.8 V6.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

even thou the thread has gone a bit away from its original intent, i must say:

thats why it is so fun, unique and exotic to tune a 2.5.
at the moment there are:
less than 50 turbo 2.5s
not many market products, which forces custom stuff
not many plans which mean, develop yourself. 

i think that it will take many years and a lot of small companies to make the 2.5 a motor with as much mods as the 2.0T (fsi and TSI), and i think that it will never be able to be compared to a 1.8T. (1.8 neva loses!)

but why should you be dissapointed? dont think out of the box... just make your own box and DRIVE IT!


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Greyt, I agree...I wanted the rabbit 2.5 and it is exactly what I wanted, its fun yet economical I can't wait to get chipped and later get an intake manifold but either way it is perfect for me...plus I have never been a big fan of boost 

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't want as many mods as a 2.0T, I just want a header, an affordable intake manifold, and a reflash... then I'm done... I think. 

Edit: I also want money to buy all this stuff.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Salty VW said:


> There used to be a boat load of MK3 8v guys runnin' around, and there's still a decent handful. .


 Thats because the 8V engine was (and still is) a motor Volkswagen has used since 1978! Turbo manifolds were available since 1984...most people on this forum were not even born then! :laugh:


Salty VW said:


> an affordable intake manifold,


If you want an intake manifold that is cast , SEM Motorsport made a prototype for Unitronic 2 years ago.
Problem is we need a commitment from 50 people that are willing to wait 4-6 months after sending there deposits.
Price for the manifold was set at retail for 899 USD.
So how many of you would be willing to put down 500 USD and WAIT 4-6 months?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

before saying: get 50 people to put down $500... lol, lets get 50 2.5ers together! now, THATS hard.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Even if you had 50 people interested, it would be nearly impossible to find 50 who were all ready to buy at the same time. 

I understand the casting process and the need for quantity though.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

ok I'm #1

lol I doubt we would get past 15 people actually committed, willing to drop half a grand then wait half a year.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

INA said:


> If you want an intake manifold that is cast , SEM Motorsport made a prototype for Unitronic 2 years ago.
> Problem is we need a commitment from 50 people that are willing to wait 4-6 months after sending there deposits.
> Price for the manifold was set at retail for 899 USD.
> So how many of you would be willing to put down 500 USD and WAIT 4-6 months?


I'd pay 1k, and gladly wait 8-12 months. I really don't care about numbers, like you all said, there are less than 50 of us that actually take our motors seriously. I


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> I'd pay 1k, and gladly wait 8-12 months. I really don't care about numbers, like you all said, there are less than 50 of us that actually take our motors seriously. I


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

APTuning said:


> For $1099 I can have one to you in about 3 days


Lol, it'd have to be with a very aggressive turbo tune. I've got another 8-10 days or so before I can drop more dime into this thing. I've spent wayyyyy more than I'd like to admit this year.. But hey, it's my hobby!


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> oh god.. i need that tune!


hmmm maybe i do too!

So APTuning, I've already got intake mani, fuel rail, header, downpipe, cat-back, etc. w/ a C2 Tune with cat and intake add-on. I put down 175whp with these mods. Are you saying the UM tune would get me ~30whp over the C2 tune (also done by Atwood)?

If so, how do I get ahold of United Motorsport?  (i can't find a # anywhere)


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

motocaddy said:


> hmmm maybe i do too!
> 
> So APTuning, I've already got intake mani, fuel rail, header, downpipe, cat-back, etc. w/ a C2 Tune with cat and intake add-on. I put down 175whp with these mods. Are you saying the UM tune would get me ~30whp over the C2 tune (also done by Atwood)?
> 
> If so, how do I get ahold of United Motorsport?  (i can't find a # anywhere)


hit up jeff... jefnes3

i have to drive down to portland to get it. but he can tell you who has it nearest you


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> hit up jeff... jefnes3


thanks. is this jeff you speak of jeff atwood?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

motocaddy said:


> hmmm maybe i do too!
> 
> So APTuning, I've already got intake mani, fuel rail, header, downpipe, cat-back, etc. w/ a C2 Tune with cat and intake add-on. I put down 175whp with these mods. Are you saying the UM tune would get me ~30whp over the C2 tune (also done by Atwood)?
> 
> If so, how do I get ahold of United Motorsport?  (i can't find a # anywhere)


Yes it would be a substantial gain. 

The only drawback is your location. Im not aware of anyone in that area so you would need to send us the ECU. (is it a United Motorsport manifold?)

*edit: looked at your car and obviously isn't a UM manifold so I cant guarantee what the gains will be but should be def. be noticeable.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it would be a substantial gain.
> 
> The only drawback is your location. Im not aware of anyone in that area so you would need to send us the ECU. (is it a United Motorsport manifold?)
> 
> *edit: looked at your car and obviously isn't a UM manifold so I cant guarantee what the gains will be but should be def. be noticeable.


you guys gonna be at WinterJam or SoWo?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

motocaddy said:


> you guys gonna be at WinterJam or SoWo?


no sorry too far for us


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Pm'd about that last manifold


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would really love to pick one of these up... I don't think that I am anywhere near a united dealer...could I ship to get the tune? Otherwise if I can't have it right now, then when can the rest of us regular guys pick these up and I mean on the regular basis...will they be made available? Please say yes. I will gladly boot apr for jeff's programming prowess


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

They will most likely go into production but def no eta right now.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

motocaddy said:


> thanks. is this jeff you speak of jeff atwood?


yep thats his s/n


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry for a rough picture but it's the end of day and best quality I'm getting right now lol
> 
> The wacky looking dyno is manifold with stock software
> 
> The better one obviously is manifold with United Motorsport specific software.


Pretty solid numbers.

Really pricey, though.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

kelchm said:


> Pretty solid numbers.
> 
> Really pricey, though.


really?:what: people don't know what it takes to make a mainfold. this one or any other. full CNC parts and crazy fab skills aren't cheap or easy to come by.


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> really?:what: people don't know what it takes to make a mainfold. this one or any other. full CNC parts and crazy fab skills aren't cheap or easy to come by.


I understand why it costs so much. Doesn't make it _not_ expensive, though.

I'm poor. :thumbdown:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Dollar per horsepower gained its a pretty good deal, just as good as chipping i would say.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I even think chipping hardly holds a candle to this much of a jump...the gains are incredible...its expensive but id say worth it...I'd love to see what this plus some forced induction could produce...jeff has some crazy skill to pull numbers like that...boost has got to be insane...can't wait for mass production...its gonna change the 2.5 game for sure


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are some pics that I have had for a little while. I figured that there would have been some much earlier. But these look nice.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

still no stacks..hmmm


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh god drool...I love this


simon-says said:


> Here are some pics that I have had for a little while. I figured that there would have been some much earlier. But these look nice.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> still no stacks..hmmm


Why add stacks that only add cost and runner length...?

The important feature is a proper radius at the runner inlet, which we do have.

The manifold definitely works: 
195whp with software on otherwise stock car.

-Atwood


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

So much for the ****ty Tip-tronic and it's POS 5400 must shift red-line. 

:banghead:

Sorry, just needed to vent.


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

A proper stack doesn't have a plain radius, it has a complex curve starting with a tight radius, ending up with a very large radius as it comes nearer to the point where it is tangent with the straight runner. There is an SAE spec to this effect, or the optimum curve can actually be calculated, if you know the valve curtain area, cam lift curve, etc. 

Raising the runner entry up off the floor- as you elude to with your comment about length- is just one "advantage" of using a pre-formed stack... Only if you need the extra length. 

A plain radius is not a bad compromise though if it must be hand fabricated on a budget. The only other low volume option with a oval runner like that is to cnc runner halves- not cost effective.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Got my car running with this manifold last week, can definitely say it's the best mod I've done so far. The car finally drives and pulls the way I felt it should from the factory. 5k to 7.5k is my new favorite rev range. Good job with the manifold and software, this was money well spent :thumbup:


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Fuel Injectors*

Do you have to install an aftermarket fuel rail "return" style?
Can the stock fuel rail be utilized?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

japoipnoi said:


> Do you have to install an aftermarket fuel rail "return" style?
> Can the stock fuel rail be utilized?


I used the stock fuel rail


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice man, I'm glad some other 2.5ers picked some of these up before theyre gone for awhile. I'd deffinately say hands down that this is my top mod as well. 
P.S. Jeff Im trying to get ahold of you because my CEL came back on about a week and a half after the software flash. I had Josh at NLS scan it for me and it was throwing a code for the secondary air injection incorrect flow which I guessed was from the filter being bolted right onto the MAF sensor. Also, a code came up for my o2 sensor bank1 sensor 2. He said this shouldnt of come up since I have a test pipe on and that the software should of eliminated that code from ever coming up. I think I might have a small exhaust leak and Im gonna check on that today cause that could be the reason. Let me know what you think is causing these. I think there was one too for something with the top speed but not sure why that came up. If you need exact codes I can get them in a few days. Thanks


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

did you ever get to dyno your car yet?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

pennsydubbin said:


> did you ever get to dyno your car yet?



This car dyoed at ~195whp on APTuning's dynojet.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Any of these left?

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Any of these left?
> 
> [tapatalk on android]


All of the prototypes have been sold, we are currently taking orders for the first production batch.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> did you ever get to dyno your car yet?


Like Jeff said but the actual dyno is on the 2nd page of the thread I think. It shows before and after software with the manifold on.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

lol i don't know why i asked that question because i remember seeing that awhile back...just forgot i guess.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha its cool man. I'd like to take it on the dyno again in alittle while cause my front tires were really bald which Im sure affected the power to the wheels a bit. I also don't know if they did my runs with the traction control on or off which could also affect it. Should be more like 200whp or even alittle more next time (I hope). Still very happy with the end result.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> All of the prototypes have been sold, we are currently taking orders for the first production batch.


Do you have a website up for the product?

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## NSGJetta (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you think we could get a video of this on the dyno or on the street? I would love to hear how it sounds! Also, what is the official pricing going to be for the first batch, including software?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I can probably get a vid of me driving it for you to hear the sound. My testpipe does affect the sound it makes tho alittle so keep that in mind.


----------



## NSGJetta (Dec 9, 2010)

tay272 said:


> I can probably get a vid of me driving it for you to hear the sound. My testpipe does affect the sound it makes tho alittle so keep that in mind.


 That would be awesome! I bet that thing sounds EVIL!


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but what might the numbers be with Eurojet Headers?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

NSGJetta said:


> That would be awesome! I bet that thing sounds EVIL!


 Hahaha well if I had a nice exhaust to go with it the sound would be pure awesomeness but no exhaust yet. Still, this thing screams up top and makes people wonder whats under the hood when I fly past them.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tay272 said:


> Hahaha well if I had a nice exhaust to go with it the sound would be pure awesomeness but no exhaust yet. Still, this thing screams up top and makes people wonder whats under the hood when I fly past them.


 It sounds wonderful with the exhaust, and with this nice cold east coast weather mines really starting to rip:biggrinsanta:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> It sounds wonderful with the exhaust, and with this nice cold east coast weather mines really starting to rip:biggrinsanta:


 post a vid!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

anyone running or bought one of these on a turbo rabbit yet? Will most likely be looking into one for mine around next summer after my wallet makes a recovery from the new trans, mounts, and meth


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

RedRumGTI said:


> It sounds wonderful with the exhaust, and with this nice cold east coast weather mines really starting to rip:biggrinsanta:


 Good to know man haha, and yeah I deffinately agree with the cold weather helping it out even more. Just another reason I love the winter :beer:


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry for a rough picture but it's the end of day and best quality I'm getting right now lol
> 
> The wacky looking dyno is manifold with stock software
> 
> The better one obviously is manifold with United Motorsport specific software.


 Very nice!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> All of the prototypes have been sold, we are currently taking orders for the first production batch.


 Price? Website? More info?

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Contact APtuning for all the info on these and pricing. The prototypes are all sold so they say. Not sure if they have any info on their site about these but if you pm Tom he can give you some answers


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Audi4u said:


> Very nice!


 Thanks man, thats quite a compliment coming from you haha.:beer:


----------



## nefdawg (Feb 8, 2010)

What's the price for it??


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

My first vid on youtube, i know the quality isnt great and the sound could be better but heres what I got for you.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry heres my vid. Hope it gives you guys an idea of the power and the sound of it.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

The sound is symphonic.

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Taylor,
glad your happy with the CAI we made, video sounds good.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

tay272 said:


> My first vid on youtube, i know the quality isnt great and the sound could be better but heres what I got for you.


Very nice. What did you rev 3rd gear out to?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

If anyones interested there us a good chance I'll be selling my manifold, shoot me a pm:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

RedRumGTI said:


> If anyones interested there us a good chance I'll be selling my manifold, shoot me a pm:beer:


aww why you selling it already?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man that sounds dead sexy... definitely going to be my next mod as long as Jeff lets me know how much its gonna be how much it is to update my turbo tune to accommodate this


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> The sound is symphonic.
> 
> [tapatalk on android]


Yeah thatd be a good way to put it. Ill have to take one when it gets warmer out with the windows down.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> Very nice. What did you rev 3rd gear out to?


The hard limiter is at 7500 rpm now I believe but I usually only take it up to 7k before I shift. Thats where I shifted in the video, maybe abit past it but not much.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> man that sounds dead sexy... definitely going to be my next mod as long as Jeff lets me know how much its gonna be how much it is to update my turbo tune to accommodate this


Software for that would be $599 for standard file or $699 for pro-maf file.

Manifold specific is included in the price of turbo software. Sorry there is no upgrade path from your previous C2 software.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

tay272 said:


> The hard limiter is at 7500 rpm now I believe but I usually only take it up to 7k before I shift. Thats where I shifted in the video, maybe abit past it but not much.


awesome. that was 105mph and still had 500 rpm to go. if ur valves were upgraded, hello highway.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

Any estimate on price/production date? This is still in prototyping stage, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

pickles and mayo said:


> Any estimate on price/production date? This is still in prototyping stage, correct?



Its listed in here somewhere but ill post it again. 

Prototypes have all been sold. Units are in production now with no set ETA(optimistically thinking mid-end of January). 

Price will be $1295 and software will be $399 or $100 upgrade fee if you already have UM software.

There are 2 spoken for as of now and currently taking deposits.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

Holy crap. I was expecting a lot less. Way to much for me to spend on my daily. Or is it? :laugh::banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

pickles and mayo said:


> Holy crap. I was expecting a lot less. Way to much for me to spend on my daily. Or is it? :laugh::banghead:



Gotta pay to play, and dollar per hp is a very good gain compared to other stuff out there. Keep in mind this is almost 50whp and 20wtq on an otherwise stock car.

No header, no catback, etc. so with those i would imagine another 10-15hp

And this type of quality is not cheap to make


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta pay to play, and dollar per hp is a very good gain compared to other stuff out there. Keep in mind this is almost 50whp and 20wtq on an otherwise stock car.
> 
> No header, no catback, etc. so with those i would imagine another 10-15hp
> 
> And this type of quality is not cheap to make


i cant wait untill i can afford one.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> aww why you selling it already?


Haha nevermind, was working on a deal for an evo, it fell
Through. So the rabbit and manifold are here to stay. Now someone make
Some cams!!!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

RedRumGTI said:


> Now someone make Some cams!!!


amen to that... don't feel like building my car up for more boost until I can do it top to bottom in one take


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

RedRumGTI said:


> Now someone make
> Some cams!!!


 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Jefnes3 said:


> -Jeffrey Atwood


I hope you've got something up your sleeve :beer:


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

RedRumGTI said:


> I hope you've got something up your sleeve :beer:


when i read this i pictures Jeff pulling cams out of his sleeve like Ron Burgendy pulling out his jazz flute lol... i have had a bit to drink though haha


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

4door1.8T said:


> when i read this i pictures Jeff pulling cams out of his sleeve like Ron Burgendy pulling out his jazz flute lol... i have had a bit to drink though haha


heeeey aqualung! 
:beer:


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

where are your software upgrade locations? Can't find them on your site and will there be one in Virginia Beach, Virginia?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

turtles said:


> heeeey aqualung!
> :beer:


good tune.. favorite part of the movie haha


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

4door1.8T said:


> when i read this i pictures Jeff pulling cams out of his sleeve like Ron Burgendy pulling out his jazz flute lol... i have had a bit to drink though haha


Haha only if it was that easy


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

nightshift1983 said:


> where are your software upgrade locations? in Virginia Beach, Virginia?



Call Paul at HB Motorwerks in Chesapeake.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Rabster (May 10, 2010)

i want one


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

does he have the um software and can it be used without the manifold?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

How well would this manifold work with APR software?

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

nightshift1983 said:


> does he have the um software and can it be used without the manifold?


Now what would be the point of getting the software when you don't have the part that the software was designed for?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

It would work but not at the full potential. Jeff has the only software available for the manifold so you can't really use any other software. If a company did a custom tune for it then it might be possible. Jeff knows his stuff when it comes to the 2.5 and I honestly wouldnt go with anything else but his.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jeff... I'm working on getting my boss to add your software to our product line


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

DriveVW4Life said:


> How well would this manifold work with APR software?
> 
> [tapatalk on android]


It won't really run right, I ran the manifold with my c2 flash for a couple days. It does almost the same thing as the stock software would do, runs like garbage between 3-5k rpms then takes off till redline.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

so what octane do you run the um software with?


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

can you post a sound clip?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Jeff recommended 93 octane only and thats what Ive been putting in ever since. Look at my youtube vid of my 3rd gear pull on page 4 of the thread if you wanna hear what it sounds like in the car.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

can we still use the carbonio intakes and other intakes that was made for the 2.5 or do we need a custom one for the hep manifold?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Jeff recommended 93 octane only and thats what Ive been putting in ever since. Look at my youtube vid of my 3rd gear pull on page 4 of the thread if you wanna hear what it sounds like in the car.


Amy change of you getting ur car dyno'd soon?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I wanna get some headers and maybe a custom exhaust done and then put her on the dyno again and see how much I get out of it. Just got some brand new tires about a month ago so that should make alittle bit of a differece too. Ill post it up tho once I do.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Well I wanna get some headers and maybe a custom exhaust done and then put her on the dyno again and see how much I get out of it. Just got some brand new tires about a month ago so that should make alittle bit of a differece too. Ill post it up tho once I do.


what size tires? eurojet header ftw, that thing is great.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully some time this spring i'll get myself a mani! 

you sound so freakin happy that it makes me envious! lol


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> hopefully some time this spring i'll get myself a mani!
> 
> you sound so freakin happy that it makes me envious! lol


lol im very happy because i have the full eurojet exhaust and i almost have enough to have eurojet make me a intake manifold


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> lol im very happy because i have the full eurojet exhaust and i almost have enough to have eurojet make me a intake manifold


are you local to the hampton roads area? i beleive i saw your post in my clubs forum and would love to hear your setup upclose


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> are you local to the hampton roads area? i beleive i saw your post in my clubs forum and would love to hear your setup upclose


yes i just moved down to williamsburg from milford, pa a month ago. Im with the car club now.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> what size tires? eurojet header ftw, that thing is great.


Just runnin the stock 205 55s on my alloy 16s. Nothing special yet but when I get some cash I plan on doing a staggered setup if I can. I really dont want to go bigger with the rims, rather get myself a lightweight set to make this thing really take off. If that means stayin with the 16s, thats fine with me. As for the headers, Im gonna be the first I think to bite the bullet and try the new obx headers out. Gonna see how they work since theyre pretty identical to eurojets. Josh at NLS said he'd fab me up a new testpipe if I bring it in. We'll see what happens, dont got the cash at the moment.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Please be sure to let us know how that obx header is, I had my mouse over the commit to buy button for a while today before I backed out again.. I really want to try it out, i just know that if I order it I'm never really gonna get around to getting a new DP fabbed up unless I know it's going to be worth it.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nightshift1983 said:


> can we still use the carbonio intakes and other intakes that was made for the 2.5 or do we need a custom one for the hep manifold?


I had an evoms intake an had to modify it to work with the manifold


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

what intakes work with the manifold?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nightshift1983 said:


> what intakes work with the manifold?


 all of em should work


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not true, sorry. 
the TB position is totally differnt then factory. 
we custom made a CAI for tay's HEP intake.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Like Josh said. Im sure any of the short ram intakes you can modifiy yourself to work with the manifold but if you want a Cai, gotta fab one up or get it done custom.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Would anyone know how the stock valves would hold up to being revved up to 7500 rpm consistently? I wanna get t his manifold but i know im gonna be revving my rabbit up in the 6-7k range more than i do now. I just wanna be safe, not sorry


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i didn't have THIS manifold. but another custom SRI and a custom flash from C2. my redline was 7300 and i rev'd it there EVERYday for atleast 8-9 months and ZERO issues.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

2007 Jetta with 60,000 miles, 30,000 of it with the C2 stg2 kit with stock internals. Mine has been close to 7000 rpm quite a few times. Still no free hood ornaments...:laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I wouldnt worry about it too much. I only rev it to 7k usually but sometimes only to like 6k. I've heard that are valves are the same as the ones on the older 1.8ts and that they can handle stress pretty well. Add in the fact that the head of our engine is almost identical to a lambos and you got a great match. I wouldnt worry about the valves till you've racked up about 80 to 90k on the motor, then it might be a good time to upgrade which I plan on doing eventually.


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

made my deposit. any news on a possible eta yet?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

liter-a-cola said:


> made my deposit. any news on a possible eta yet?


I will check with the fabricator, later today.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

any more updates on the production line of these bad boysss. im really itching to get this thing.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Heres some more pics of mine to get you really ansy haha.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol I'm jealous but dude clean your engine!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Its winter time and theres really no point in making it ***** and span in there, it'll just get dirty again in a few weeks. Once it gets warmer out Ill prolly give it a good cleanin but I dont really see the need right now.


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

when did you get your manifold? how do you like it?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I got it back in October I believe. It was about a full days work worth of labor to get this installed but it was deffinately worth it. It has totaly transformed my car and the way it drives. Its totaly civil when you need it to be but once its opened up, the car turns into a completely different animal. The sound the engine makes now is total harmony I cant even describe it. Think of a Vw that revs up like a Honda, not that I enjoy comparing the two but thats a pretty close comparison. The power is moved to the top end more but it will pull all the way to redline at 7300 rpms without hesitation. This is turn lets you rev each gear out about 10mph more then you could with just stock software, making the car much faster in that sense as well. I can easily hang with turbo cars and even beat some of them. My car can hang with a modded civic Si no problem unless its got some crazy work done to it. Trust me, you will not be disappointed in any way. I love to drive my car even more now and its been turning alot of heads when people hear it screamin by lol.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

:jealous:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully someone will make more manifolds. and by that i mean eurojet, and i wish uni had a tune.


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

tay272 said:


> I got it back in October I believe. It was about a full days work worth of labor to get this installed but it was deffinately worth it. It has totaly transformed my car and the way it drives. Its totaly civil when you need it to be but once its opened up, the car turns into a completely different animal. The sound the engine makes now is total harmony I cant even describe it. Think of a Vw that revs up like a Honda, not that I enjoy comparing the two but thats a pretty close comparison. The power is moved to the top end more but it will pull all the way to redline at 7300 rpms without hesitation. This is turn lets you rev each gear out about 10mph more then you could with just stock software, making the car much faster in that sense as well. I can easily hang with turbo cars and even beat some of them. My car can hang with a modded civic Si no problem unless its got some crazy work done to it. Trust me, you will not be disappointed in any way. I love to drive my car even more now and its been turning alot of heads when people hear it screamin by lol.


thanks for the info ....i cant wait...i paid for mine about 3-4 weeks ago now im just waiting. jeff told me that 2 were getting shipped out tomorrow. i hope one is mine i really need the power trip lol im getting bored here.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Itll be worth the wait dont worry. I had to wait awhile too so I feel ya there. I do wanna see what Ejs manifolds look like and what kinda power they put down tho, im curious. Im sure itll be just as good as HEPs build wise.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

liter-a-cola said:


> thanks for the info ....i cant wait...i paid for mine about 3-4 weeks ago now im just waiting. jeff told me that 2 were getting shipped out tomorrow. i hope one is mine i really need the power trip lol im getting bored here.


I see you're located in Bangor. I live in Easton and would love to meet up when you get your manifold to check it out.


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

**

How can I get this on the West Coast?


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I see you're located in Bangor. I live in Easton and would love to meet up when you get your manifold to check it out.


yeah dude...definetly once it gets warmer out..our group will be having a weekly gtg on tuesday nights in bangor...check out our facebook. www.facebook.com/flatbrokedubs.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

digitalpirat said:


> How can I get this on the West Coast?


The mail? :screwy:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

joined the vortex just to say i want this mani...real bad


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> The mail? :screwy:


I was thinking more along the lines of "how can I get this part AND the SOFTWARE" without shipping out my ECU.

Smartass.

This is an enormous limiting factor for those who don't live near a UM dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

digitalpirat said:


> How can I get this on the West Coast?


You can by the manifold from us and there are some software dealers on the west coast. 

Message me your info and ill see if anyone is near you.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

want to get this manifold asap! any news on release date? or can i buy one that's been built? are you doing any group buy deals? 

I've got the apr tune, however is there a united dealer in the seattle area? washington state? 

any info regarding the intake mani i'd like to hear! keep us posted! we're all chomping at the bit to get this asap!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> want to get this manifold asap! any news on release date? or can i buy one that's been built? are you doing any group buy deals?
> 
> I've got the apr tune, however is there a united dealer in the seattle area? washington state?
> 
> any info regarding the intake mani i'd like to hear! keep us posted! we're all chomping at the bit to get this asap!




I got 2 ready to go first come first serve. I will check on dealers for the software out there.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome let me know


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I got 2 ready to go first come first serve. I will check on dealers for the software out there.


Dibbs on one of them. Tom, e-mail sent.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

My manifold gets shipped out tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice man :thumbup: Im glad other enthusiasts of this engine are pickin these up. It really is the best NA mod out there right now and makes this car so much more fun to drive. Its nice weaving through traffic or just taking off from a light and people are wondering why your car is that quick? Must of been a Gti they think, when its actually just a lowely Rabbit haha.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish I knew of a place where I could get a dyno once I get the flash. I'd like to see my numbers with the manifold, intake, pulley, test pipe, and cat-back. If this manifold got 194whp on otherwise stock I wonder if I'm gonna break 200. I'm just not looking foreward to making the drive all the way up to APTuning in PA for the flash lol.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

lol yeah but think of the drive back


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

MKVJET08 said:


> I wish I knew of a place where I could get a dyno once I get the flash. I'd like to see my numbers with the manifold, intake, pulley, test pipe, and cat-back. If this manifold got 194whp on otherwise stock I wonder if I'm gonna break 200. I'm just not looking foreward to making the drive all the way up to APTuning in PA for the flash lol.


I have pretty much all those mods minus an exhaust so youll be alittle closer then me but you deffinately need headers to break 200 in my opinion. Exhaust doesnt give you too much more power to the wheels but a header will. Get on the dyno while youre there tho and prove me wrong haha!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

turtles said:


> lol yeah but think of the drive back


:laugh: I have a feeling I'm going to meet a state trooper or two on the ride home



tay272 said:


> I have pretty much all those mods minus an exhaust so youll be alittle closer then me but you deffinately need headers to break 200 in my opinion. Exhaust doesnt give you too much more power to the wheels but a header will. Get on the dyno while youre there tho and prove me wrong haha!


Lol I hope I do. I was so close to having a set of Evo headers too but the seller backed out. I would prefer those over EJs for the lower end power but I refuse to pay 1200 for headers


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

MKVJET08 said:


> :laugh: I have a feeling I'm going to meet a state trooper or two on the ride home
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I hope I do. I was so close to having a set of Evo headers too but the seller backed out. I would prefer those over EJs for the lower end power but I refuse to pay 1200 for headers


Theres a EJ header on the classifieds somewhere.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm trying to hold out until I can find a Evo header. I want that one *instead* of EJs


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

So Tay,

How is the install on this thing? Is it pretty straight foreward? Anything I should know before starting?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was gonna go the same route but even if I did get those headers, the torque would still be lower then the hp so I think Im gonna go for the EJ one once they start making them again. Give the engine even more power up top. And yeah paying over 1k for a header wasnt in the plan either even tho they are very nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

1 manifold left!!!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

MKVJET08 said:


> So Tay,
> 
> How is the install on this thing? Is it pretty straight foreward? Anything I should know before starting?


Haha prolly not the right person to ask as I didnt install this myself and I wouldnt exactly recommend it either. It took AP a full day to install but then again it was the first one they ever did so they kinda had to learn as they went. If you feel up to it tho, more power to you. Alot of wires and tubes will have to be removed just for it to come off and reattached when the new one goes on but some are not at the same spots as before so that could also prove to be a problem. If you need adivce or some info Id contact Tom at APtuning and he can point you in the right direction. Sorry I cant be of more help.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Haha prolly not the right person to ask as I didnt install this myself and I wouldnt exactly recommend it either. It took AP a full day to install but then again it was the first one they ever did so they kinda had to learn as they went. If you feel up to it tho, more power to you. Alot of wires and tubes will have to be removed just for it to come off and reattached when the new one goes on but some are not at the same spots as before so that could also prove to be a problem. If you need adivce or some info Id contact Tom at APtuning and he can point you in the right direction. Sorry I cant be of more help.


Its cool man, I think I'll go ahead and give it a shot. 

If I decide I can't do it I'll just throw it in the back seat and have them install it when I get to PA. If I can get the install done I'll see if I can snap a few pics and do a lil write up for the other couple of people that are actually going to buy this part :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MKVJET08 said:


> Its cool man, I think I'll go ahead and give it a shot.
> 
> If I decide I can't do it I'll just throw it in the back seat and have them install it when I get to PA. If I can get the install done I'll see if I can snap a few pics and do a lil write up for the other couple of people that are actually going to buy this part :beer:


Im sure most people with some patience and modest mechanical abilities can do the install. Im just overly anal about making stuff fit and look as good or stock as possible. 

You can probably see from pics of Taylor's install, there are numerous clips and brackets that really don't need to go back on but i wanted it to look as complete and organized as possible


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah I have a feeling I'm going to be sitting there for a while making sure every little piece is exactly where it belongs. My OCD won't allow wires hanging all over the place lol.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

PMd you Tom.

[sent from my android]


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> PMd you Tom.
> 
> [sent from my android]


does it means "dibs" on the last mani? lol


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Manifold came in today 


261 by mkvjet08, on Flickr


262 by mkvjet08, on Flickr


263 by mkvjet08, on Flickr

This thing is freaking beautiful. Quality of the piece is definitely worth the price. The install doesn't look too fun though..


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

looks beautiful :thumbup:

Is this what the production piece will look like or is this still a prototype?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

That piece is sooo nice looking!!! Damn it man, too bad :banghead:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

MKVJET08 said:


> Manifold came in today
> 
> 
> 261 by mkvjet08, on Flickr
> ...


This is motivation to get my taxes done and get one of these.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

JAK-RBT said:


> looks beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Is this what the production piece will look like or is this still a prototype?


AFAIK this is a regular production piece. I know i didnt pay the prototype price lol. 

And of course, now that im broke the header i almost got a while back is FS again lol. Come oooon tax return :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All the ones being sold are now production pieces. The pre-production units has modifications made to them after being built for fitment.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

From those pics the only difference I see is that brass bung on the backside of it. I dont think mine has that but I could be wrong, Ill have to take a look at it again. This thing is the bomb diggity for sure tho, no doubt.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Once you guys do a turbo file with this, I'll happily pick one up!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

So now that these are the final production run versions what are the prices we should expect to drop? 
I think these are beautiful and well worth the cost however since they are no longer in the prototype stage did they drop a little? 

Also any united flashers available in seattle? Or will I need to ship out my ecu?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually the price has gone up from the prototype price, which is normal.

Manifold - $1299
Software - $399


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> Once you guys do a turbo file with this, I'll happily pick one up!


No problem when do you want one? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> So now that these are the final production run versions what are the prices we should expect to drop?
> I think these are beautiful and well worth the cost however since they are no longer in the prototype stage did they drop a little?
> 
> Also any united flashers available in seattle? Or will I need to ship out my ecu?


The price has gone up since the prototype as they werent a "finished" product out the door, there were def cosmetic "band-aids" as compared to the now production parts. The prototypes we actually lost money on just to get them out there. 

I believe the closest to you is Double J motorworks or you can send the ecu in


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

There is still 1 left, someone must have income tax money burning a hole in their pocket.

Once this one is sold we are probably looking at months until they are available again.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Money burns... Gotta hate those...
Tried going to emergency room for 3rd degree money burns but was turned away! Hmm will the fiance even notice the money is gone?

How many days will the car be down if I ship out my ecu?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No problem when do you want one? :laugh:


Ok, well It's the C2 kit, so it won't be hard to figure out the setup for the tune. If you could do an SAI delete while we're doing the Intake, I'll probably arrange to get it all setup by SOWO. That's the current plan.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Money burns... Gotta hate those...
> Tried going to emergency room for 3rd degree money burns but was turned away! Hmm will the fiance even notice the money is gone?
> 
> How many days will the car be down if I ship out my ecu?


If you next day each way only 3-4. we try to get it back out the same day it comes in.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Install starts (and hopefully finishes) tomorrow. If I figure out how to install this thing then its off to APTuning on Wednesday 

Since its a decent drive I'll probably be spending a good chunk of the day there with a buddy of mine who's going on the ride w/ me. Anyone know of anything good to do up in Lebanon, PA?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Deffinately take a trip to Shady Maple if your hungry cause they have the biggest and best buffet in PA hands down. I went there to kill some time while I got mine installed haha. Theres also a mall closeby, I forget what its called tho. Not from that area.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

EDIT: Problem fixed


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I can't figure out why there are two extra holes on the back of the manifold. I hooked everything up from the stock manifold so I just plugged the holes. Hopefully I didn't miss anything.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I got it all installed and the flash from APTuning. Holy Sh*t this thing pulls 

By far best mod I have done. Unfortunately we had an issue getting the correct software at first when I was up at APTuning so by the time I got the software there was no time for a dyno, but I definitely feel a HUGE increase in power after installing this manifold. I have to admit though I am a little disappointed with the software. I really didn't feel much of a difference before and after getting the software. I am still very pleased with it and it was definitely worth the money. 

This was by far the most annoying/difficult part that I have ever installed. It was pretty clear what needed to be done, but there were just several time consuming annoyances that got in the way. For anyone that is going to tackle this install themselves here is a few things to look out for.

Parts needed to buy (All purchased from Advance Auto Parts)

1 ft of 5/8 heater hose (didn't need a whole foot but just wanted to be safe) $1.39 
6 pack assorted hose clamps $3.99
1/8 MNPT - 5/16 Hose brass hose fitting $2.99
(optional) 3/8 MNPT - 3/8 Hose brass hose fitting $2.99 (I purchased this one because the supplied hose fitting wouldn't screw in all the way and was too close to the block of the motor, pinching the hose)

Issues

The o-rings inbetween the manifold and the block of the motor like to pop off very easily and don't stay on too long before they jump off on their own. I put a vew drips of glue on the manifold and waited for it to dry.

There are still two holes on the back of the manifold that I found to be useless so I just plugged them with some plastic bungs and a dab of silicone.

The hose going from the valve cover to the manifold will not plug directly to the new manifold. I had to cut the plug for the valve cover off of the hose buy a flexible heater hose, put the plug on the new hose and clamp the other side of the hose to the supplied brass fitting.

The vacuum line on the left side of the manifold does not have a fitting so you need to buy one to screw into one of the holes on the manifold.

The plug on the back of the manifold needs to be shaved down on the edges just a bit to sit flush in the hole on the new manifold. You'll see what I mean when you try to swap the plug over. I used an electric sander, but a sharp pocket knife should work just as well.

If you pull your injectors out of the fuel rail (I had to, couldn't get all 5 injectors to go in the new manifold at once so I put them in one at a time) be careful not to damage the o-rings on top of the injectors. I had to buy a new set of 5. You can keep this from happening by putting just a dab of grease around the o-rings before pushing the fuel rail down on them. *Also make sure you crimp the fuel line going into the fuel rail if you do this.* If not you will have everything covered in a nice coat of fuel.

I believe these were all of the issues I had, if I think of any others I'll add them. All in all it took me about 10 hrs from start to finish. But, this included two trips to autozone (30 mins each trip), one trip to the dealership, a couple :beer::beer:s, and finding and addressing all of these issues as I was going. Also, while I had the manifold off I took the time to clean out some built up gunk around where the manifold bolts up. If I had everything needed before hand and already knew of these problems I could probably have done the install in 5-6 hrs.

Any questions feel free to post up or PM me.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

You said you're disappointed with the software. Care to elaborate?
I'm wondering, what software did you have before and how much drive time with the manifold and original software?

[sent from my android]


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm currently speaking with Jeff about the situation and I'd rather not comment until it gets straightened out.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Not trying to pry but the software should of made a huge difference. Thats where the majority of the power comes from with this setup. Ill wait to hear what the problem is before I say anymore tho. Hope you get it worked out with Jeff.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

The only software issue we had was that your particular ECU version was not on the server. Jeff loaded it onto the server from the airport on his way home from a trip.


That's really weird as there should be a noticeable difference before and after the flash. As seen from Taylor's dyno sheet.

I've been in contact with Jeff and once we get some data from you we will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I need to get a log of the intake cam data, block 091

I'm not too familiar with vag-com and can't seem to find out how to do this. Can someone give me a quick walkthrough?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

MKVJET08 said:


> I need to get a log of the intake cam data, block 091
> 
> I'm not too familiar with vag-com and can't seem to find out how to do this. Can someone give me a quick walkthrough?


At the main menu in VAGCOM click on OBD-ll. Then click on mode read data and four drop downs should appear and browse through the selections. Click on one and there you go.


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

MKVJET08 said:


> I need to get a log of the intake cam data, block 091
> 
> I'm not too familiar with vag-com and can't seem to find out how to do this. Can someone give me a quick walkthrough?


Go to 'engine' then 'meas. blocks' type in 091, and you're there.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can also go to:
engine>> advanced measuring blocks

and log a couple of different specific sensors.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

awesome thanks :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Should have gotten an email late last night Randy, just wanted to confirm you got it?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Everything is all straightened out :thumbup:

Thank you Jeff and Tom for all the help.

I suppose I didn't really feel the flash as much as others would since I went from one software to the SRI software rather than from stock to the SRI software.

I'm going to try to get on a dyno sometime next week to see what my numbers are looking like. Anyone familiar with the Northern VA area know of any good dyno places? I know there's a Mustang dyno up by NGP in springfield. Are these fairly accurate?


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

i will say that i was very impressed with my intake and software upgrade. took a few hours to install but not too bad...the software was a night and day difference for sure. the car doesnt pull that much harder on the low end but definetly gets up to speed a heck of alot faster. pulls harder right around 4200-5500....i love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

MKVJET08 said:


> Everything is all straightened out :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Jeff and Tom for all the help.
> 
> I suppose I didn't really feel the flash as much as others would since I went from one software to the SRI software rather than from stock to the SRI software.


yea the butt dyno can be deceiving especially if the car is already modified as the manifold flattens the torque curve and pulls to 7K, where as the stock car has a nice torque spike then falls on its face after 5K


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yea the butt dyno can be deceiving especially if the car is already modified as the manifold flattens the torque curve and pulls to 7K, where as the stock car has a nice torque spike then falls on its face after 5K


my torque curve stays at 150torque to redline, but im not stock. My torque never falles below 150


And i should add this is with carbino intake and neuspeed exhaust. now im chipped with a eurojet full exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

a7xogg said:


> my torque curve stays at 150torque to redline, but im not stock. My torque never falles below 150
> 
> 
> And i should add this is with carbino intake and neuspeed exhaust. now im chipped with a eurojet full exhaust.


well do a the manifold and matching software and have 190


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well do a the manifold and matching software and have 190


Im 100% sure id have more than 190 and im limited by funds. I have money saved up and ive been wanting a manifold forever. I just gotta wait until i have all the money saved up


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

If you have a MAF insert, be sure to remove it before running the new software ...I'm just sayin...

:beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I would like to bolt some ITBs to this!


simon-says said:


>


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Audi4u said:


> I would like to bolt some ITBs to this!


i agree, i think it would be cool. but what kind of gains would you expect, or possibly lose power?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

*Mani and flash get :thumbup::thumbup:*










didn't expect anything certain - but once I hit the highway and opened it up, I was shocked  Taylor wasn't bs'ing!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

DrivenAllDay said:


> didn't expect anything certain - but once I hit the highway and opened it up, I was shocked  Taylor wasn't bs'ing!


 Hahaha I never do man, I tell it like it is. How the heck did you get your mani so shiny tho man, that things lookin pristine? Did you buff it or something?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Hahaha I never do man, I tell it like it is. How the heck did you get your mani so shiny tho man, that things lookin pristine? Did you buff it or something?


 I wanted a little shine so I used a 1000 grit and 1200 grit, with a little bling bros polish.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks great man, you did a good job. :thumbup:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Looks great man, you did a good job. :thumbup:


 Thanks.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

DrivenAllDay said:


> didn't expect anything certain - but once I hit the highway and opened it up, I was shocked  Taylor wasn't bs'ing!


 im soo jealous


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quick question for the experts on this manifold... What kind of gains could we expect with an e85 tune with this thing??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Quick question for the experts on this manifold... What kind of gains could we expect with an e85 tune with this thing??


 undone as far as public is concerned.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ive heard in some other threads that the Stg 1 with an intake mani, CAI, and exhaust will yield the 230whp it states on there site. That sounds about right to me considering the mani bumps up the power alot, with higher octane fuel this seems totaly possible. If we ever get E85 around my area I do plan on getting this tune but that prolly wont be happening anytime soon. Oh well :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Ive heard in some other threads that the Stg 1 with an intake mani, CAI, and exhaust will yield the 230whp it states on there site. That sounds about right to me considering the mani bumps up the power alot, with higher octane fuel this seems totaly possible. If we ever get E85 around my area I do plan on getting this tune but that prolly wont be happening anytime soon. Oh well :beer:


 maybe we can make do with water/meth... it would make about +105oct when combined with 93oct fuel, or so i have heard. 

if anyone know how to calculate the result please share. 

but anyways,we could do a mani with water/meth and have good resoults.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

it's hard to say what the 'octane' is after you add water meth because the meth does not actually mix with the gas in the combustion chamber. both fluids burn by themselves at different positions in the combustion chamber. But i have heard people say with meth you can effectively consider the octane to be anywhere between 102-105. But at least installing meth is rather simple and with the right tuning you get good results. But I don't know how much power you could actually get with an n/a car. Results I have seen are very favorable on boosted cars because you can run more boost, it sucks n/a doesn't have that luxury of adding power. So most of your power is going to come from timing and i'm not sure of anything/if much else.


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Ive heard in some other threads that the Stg 1 with an intake mani, CAI, and exhaust will yield the 230whp it states on there site. That sounds about right to me considering the mani bumps up the power alot, with higher octane fuel this seems totaly possible. If we ever get E85 around my area I do plan on getting this tune but that prolly wont be happening anytime soon. Oh well :beer:


 Read their site again. Stage one supports up to 2xxhp (aka delivers enough fuel). This doesn't mean you'll have hp after adding this to a slightly modded car :beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

My car is far from slightly modded there buddy, might wanna rephrase that. And yeah, it will most deffinately add alot more hp with a high enough octane fuel. Im already right around 200 to the wheels, if I could get my hands on E85 and had this tune then 230 would be doable. Do some research.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Unless you bump the compression, water meth isn't going to make the gains that e85 does on stock compression. The nice thing about the e85 tune is its on a stock motor. You have to understand the difference between how the two work to really understand what the gains will be. 

The tuners have dumbed it down for us to understand but not all of these inferences can be made together. Don't take things so literally that have already been dumbed down to the point that we can "care" what they are saying. 

In other words, wait on the dyno graphs before you get your hopes up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

The E85 gains are hard to say as it can very drastically from car to car especially an NA car, the gains however can be astronomical on FI cars. 

Taylor if you can give up your car for a week or so I would be more then willing to make it happen.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

does the mani comes with instructions??? 

where could i buy one??


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> does the mani comes with instructions???
> 
> where could i buy one??


 Nope, you are on your own with the install. Its pretty simple to figure out where everything goes, if you do go thru with the purchase be sure to read my big post in this thread a little while back about some of the bumps I ran into and a few little extra hardware bits a pieces you need that don't come with the mani.

I'm sure [email protected] can hook you up.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The E85 gains are hard to say as it can very drastically from car to car especially an NA car, the gains however can be astronomical on FI cars.
> 
> Taylor if you can give up your car for a week or so I would be more then willing to make it happen.


 Id be more willing to if E85 was actually obtainable in PA. I was looking into it just to see what all was involved, not really planning on going through with it until it becomes alittle more accessible in my area. When that will be, who knows but thanks for the offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

I have two manifolds ready to ship!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how much shipped to 32607??

i might be buying.. depending on a couple of things...
like what will josh's "Race built" 2.5 does on the dyno...
and i need some answers in a couple of phone calls.

but knowing is half the battle


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no mani for me just yet


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> how much shipped to 32607??
> 
> i might be buying.. depending on a couple of things...
> like what will josh's "Race built" 2.5 does on the dyno...
> ...


Ill gladly answer any questions you have. The UM software is proven to make 190+whp on an otherwise stock car. I don't believe C 2 offers anything for this.


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

def can agree with the power gains....totally worth the money and it makes the rabbit faster than a 2.0t that is stock....def can hold its ground and it makes it so much more fun to drive.....the only downfall is spending $4.08 a gallon on 93.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

What needs to be done in order to improve dealer support for the software?
This manifold would be installed on my car if a local shop could flash my ecu.
Shipping my ecu sounds easy, but if it was lost/damaged during shipping then I'm sol and spending major loot to replace it. 

[delivered by an iPhone]


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

Lol you kidding? Dealer support for hacking into the ECU? Not gonna happen.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

tay272 said:


> Id be more willing to if E85 was actually obtainable in PA. I was looking into it just to see what all was involved, not really planning on going through with it until it becomes alittle more accessible in my area. When that will be, who knows but thanks for the offer.



There is a station in Allentown. That is VERY close to you if Google maps is correct.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

This may be a stupid question, but is it recommended to also have an aftermarket intake installed on their 2.5L if a person wanted this manifold?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

H3LVTCA said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is it recommended to also have an aftermarket intake installed on their 2.5L if a person wanted this manifold?


it's a must. TB location is not stock. you need a custom one made or modified


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it's a must. TB location is not stock. you need a custom one made or modified


My single piece cold air intake fit fine w/new intake manifold. All I had to do was cut a few inches off of each end with the hacksaw and blammo cold air intake with factory fittings still attached! I need a new tab welded into my cai for mounting though, the old one is a few inches too low now. Pics soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

DriveVW4Life said:


> What needs to be done in order to improve dealer support for the software?
> This manifold would be installed on my car if a local shop could flash my ecu.
> Shipping my ecu sounds easy, but if it was lost/damaged during shipping then I'm sol and spending major loot to replace it.
> 
> [delivered by an iPhone]


It would be a major inconvenience if it got lost but that's why you insure it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Mr Black said:


> Lol you kidding? Dealer support for hacking into the ECU? Not gonna happen.


Not as of now for UM but there are many dealer that do ecu upgrades.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Mr Black said:


> Lol you kidding? Dealer support for hacking into the ECU? Not gonna happen.


Come on dude, do you think I was born yesterday? 
I'm not talking VW Dealership..
Dealer meaning a shop that supports software flashing for VW/Audi vehicles. 

Tom,
How does a shop acquire the ability to flash UM software?


[delivered by an iPhone]


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

ok i've been patiently saving!

looks like this may be purchased sooner than later  I'm wondering if it would be advantageous to drive to my closest dealer instead of shipping as well?

if i receive the manifold, install it, then drive maybe 300 or so miles... what will i be looking at? will it do any adverse things to my motor? i mean a check engine light, big deal... but will the car run like bunk for that drive? 

anyway i'm very excited to get the manifold! 

please feel free to pm me details, i.e. price plus shipping to 98012, as well as my nearest dealer in washington state or oregon state. and any other additional things i should pick up while i'm at it. 

i am currently apr tuned and would hate to lose the security lock out, throttle body alignment and cel delete features that it has... is it in ANY way possible to leave those out of the re write? 

again just pm me with details i don't want to clog up the thread!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Come on dude, do you think I was born yesterday?
> I'm not talking VW Dealership..
> Dealer meaning a shop that supports software flashing for VW/Audi vehicles.


Hey man I'm not a mind reader....there are some dense people on here. Glad to see you're not one of them!

As per the APR guy's comment....in what cases are some dealers willing to reflash? This is for performance reflashes that are VWoA sanctioned? Or just dealerships with a flexible attitude?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Tom,
> How does a shop acquire the ability to flash UM software?
> 
> 
> [delivered by an iPhone]



They would just need to do a buy in to setup becoming a dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Mr Black said:


> Hey man I'm not a mind reader....there are some dense people on here. Glad to see you're not one of them!
> 
> As per the APR guy's comment....in what cases are some dealers willing to reflash? This is for performance reflashes that are VWoA sanctioned? Or just dealerships with a flexible attitude?


Mainly just flexible dealers but there may be change to that soon(for the positive)

There are prolly like 50+ dealers that do APR across the country


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Mr Black said:


> Hey man I'm not a mind reader....there are some dense people on here. Glad to see you're not one of them!...


All good brotha. 




[email protected] said:


> They would just need to do a buy in to setup becoming a dealer.


How much is that? 
I know someone that owns a VW/Audi shop. 
They're currently an APR dealer. 


[delivered by an iPhone]


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

What horsepower gains and torque would I expect with a 6 speed automatic 2007 rabbit would be with the manifold? I have already tried the software and felt the gains without the mani.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

nightshift1983 said:


> What horsepower gains and torque would I expect with a 6 speed automatic 2007 rabbit would be with the manifold? I have already tried the software and felt the gains without the mani.


Read the f***ing thread man.

Clearly, you didn't. Otherwise you would know that it gives you 450hp to the rear wheels.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

nightshift1983 strikes again :banghead:


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

i just got the manifold, im in love with it! i plan to install it myself but i do got a question and im sry if this has been asked before but weres the closest dealer i can go and get my software re-flash? im located in central jersey


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Black_Rabbit said:


> i just got the manifold, im in love with it! i plan to install it myself but i do got a question and im sry if this has been asked before but weres the closest dealer i can go and get my software re-flash? im located in central jersey


PM'd


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

replied


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Im ready to pull the trigger in a month (get paid monthly:banghead So from what I read previously the mani by itself will be ~$1,200 and Im guessing with software for 91 (im in Cali) will be about $300? Im not sure if any UM dealers in the bay area but I do know that the dealership (Winn VW) sells APR software with APR pricing. Can I simply use that instead of UM?

Also how much is shipping to 95112? Seem like with shipping and all costs Im looking at 2k?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

shipping was like $50 ish

intake manifold price is listed

so far they have told us we need SRI specific software so no, just UM or c2 are only ones making it.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Any updates on this mani?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Road Boss said:


> Any updates on this mani?


 i have it too, and i made 2 review threads. 

click on my name, go to my profile, and click on my creathed threads.  

have fun.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Just found it thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Road Boss said:


> Any updates on this mani?


 Not sure what updates you are referring to as its been out for like 2 yrs now but if you have any specific questions of info you would like, I will be happy to answer


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hopefully the adjustments can be made for the MKVI's... Stupid alternator sits too high. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

SimpleStaple said:


> Hopefully the adjustments can be made for the MKVI's... Stupid alternator sits too high.
> 
> :thumbdown:


 Ive installed one on a MK6 golf already. I thought the issue was the power steering on the beetles that posed a problem? 

Can you get a picture of your engine bay so i can see the alternator issue?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The golf 6 is fine. The issue is with jettas

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ive installed one on a MK6 golf already. I thought the issue was the power steering on the beetles that posed a problem?
> 
> Can you get a picture of your engine bay so i can see the alternator issue?


 Directly from C2's page. I also called UM to confirm -- *no fitment.* 





> If your engine bay looks like this, the SRI will fit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Link* 

:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok if your engine bay looks like the second pic that makes sense as to it not fitting but thats the power steering not the alternator, thats what had me wondering.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok if your engine bay looks like the second pic that makes sense as to it not fitting but thats the power steering not the alternator, thats what had me wondering.


 My fault -- thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure what updates you are referring to as its been out for like 2 yrs now but if you have any specific questions of info you would like, I will be happy to answer


 Sorry, I was seeing if Tayl272 has an update on this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

SimpleStaple said:


> Hopefully the adjustments can be made for the MKVI's... Stupid alternator sits too high.
> 
> :thumbdown:


 I do not for see the manifold ever being a production piece to fit the cars with the high mounted PS pump. 

It would require a total change of a $1300 part to fit just one car. I would be happy to make you one and should be roughly the same price but I wouldn't hold your breathe for one to be on the shelf ready to order.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I do not for see the manifold ever being a production piece to fit the cars with the high mounted PS pump.
> 
> It would require a total change of a $1300 part to fit just one car. I would be happy to make you one and should be roughly the same price but I wouldn't hold your breathe for one to be on the shelf ready to order.


 If you would be willing to work with me and give it a shot -- I would be more than happy to roll up at some point and we can tinker and see what's possible. Would be more than happy to be the first MKVI Jetta with something like this. 

You can do stuff like this up at your shop?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

SimpleStaple said:


> If you would be willing to work with me and give it a shot -- I would be more than happy to roll up at some point and we can tinker and see what's possible. Would be more than happy to be the first MKVI Jetta with something like this.
> 
> You can do stuff like this up at your shop?


 It wouldn't just be a "stop in and lets make it fit today" type of thing. Basically if you want one I will have one built for you. Modifying the existing manifold is probably out the question with out screwing up the engineering in the design.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It wouldn't just be a "stop in and lets make it fit today" type of thing. Basically if you want one I will have one built for you. Modifying the existing manifold is probably out the question with out screwing up the engineering in the design.


 Oh I know it's not just a 'drop in, LOL weld ****, hooray horsepower LULZ' kinda thing and that it takes time -- I was just simplifying my response.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

SimpleStaple said:


> Oh I know it's not just a 'drop in, LOL weld ****, hooray horsepower LULZ' kinda thing and that it takes time -- I was just simplifying my response.


 Basically if you give me your car and $1300 we will make one for you.


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but I'm trying to remove one from a Golf and I am having trouble with the middle bottom one. Anybody have any tips?


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Ball end allen key is the way I did it on my IE manifold


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

awwvolks said:


> I know this is an old post, but I'm trying to remove one from a Golf and I am having trouble with the middle bottom one. Anybody have any tips?


----------



## awwvolks (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks but i have the HEP manifold on the car right now...the stock one is simple, on the HEP its been a night mare


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

all aftermarket manifolds, as far as im aware, have this flaw.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

awwvolks said:


> thanks but i have the HEP manifold on the car right now...the stock one is simple, on the HEP its been a night mare


ah. in that case, wrap your arm in a towel and gently shove your arm beneath the space of the runner tubes. feed your allen key from atop, between the runners. 

tip: keep a magnetic stalk handy. youll likely drop your allen key or bolt at least once, if not a few times.

best of luck!


----------

